# Directv Tivo



## napoletano (Aug 17, 2007)

Can anyone help? I have a Samsung SIR-S4080R DVR from Directv, I want to record the items I have on this unit to a DVD. I went out and bought a wireless G adapter that is made by TIVO and tried using that, after several hours on the phone with directv and the the guys @ tivo they told me that the Directv units don't support networking. So anyone know how I can take and watch/record these items off my Tivo.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Connect the video and audio outputs on the Tivo to a DVD recorder, and playback the show - it will record in real time.

If you have a PC and removing/installing the Tivo hard drive doesn't scare you, you can hack it with the Zipper

If you go the Zipper method, you'll only be able to move shows recorded AFTER installing the Zipper. All shows now on your DirecTivo are encrypted.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> If you have a PC and removing/installing the Tivo hard drive doesn't scare you, you can hack it with the Zipper
> 
> If you go the Zipper method, you'll only be able to move shows recorded AFTER installing the Zipper. All shows now on your DirecTivo are encrypted.


And, because of the rules of this forum, we can't discuss extraction here.


----------

